# 2001 VW Beetle cranks but won't start



## nixkar59 (Oct 6, 2009)

Help. My daughters VW Beetle was running fine, parked it and several house later it wouldn't start. Not getting gas to injectors. Can't hear fuel pump run when key is turned on.
Can anyone tell me which fuse is for the fuel pump and which one for the injectors.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: 2001 VW Beetle cranks but won't start (nixkar59)*

The fuse for the fuel pump on top of the battery. There are 4-5 fuses... see if one of them is blown.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: 2001 VW Beetle cranks but won't start (nixkar59)*

The fuel pump relay fuse is one of the metal ones on top of the battery. The actual fuel pump fuse is #28 in the fuse panel on the side of the dash.
The "engine control" fuse for the injectors is #32 in the fuse panel.
Good luck!!!


_Modified by vwbugstuff at 7:44 PM 10-9-2009_


----------

